# the gauntlet has been thrown



## hailo (Jun 29, 2009)

ok 2 peaple have purchased black and whites and have challenged me to a size and look contest. one guy bought his from the show this weekend and another from kingsnake. they dont stand a chance i have a 2nd generation extereme giant coming , i was put on blast cuz of the cost differance. i told the time will tell and they will regret this bet (its 50 bux). so we arnt sure if we should do 6 months or a year. what do you guys think? the one from the show is already decent sized young animal and has quite a bit a white. but i have no worries......the money is mine


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 29, 2009)

bro your going to win 50 bucks lol. giants are awesome good luck bro


----------



## The captain (Jun 29, 2009)

Good luck man! alot of it is nature, but there is still a nurture aspect. You will still have to take good care of him to win...


----------



## hailo (Jun 29, 2009)

oh dude this guy is already styling. his cage is basically done its a 6 foot animal plastics. all thats left is to tie all the wires together and figure out what substrate to use. as far as food goes i just bought 50 adult discoids and 50 nymps from the san diego show. so we should be good on food soon. and he hasnt even hatched yet


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 29, 2009)

your buds will definitely feel the pain when they see that 2nd gen extreme! i'm also getting one of the 2nd gen's; gotta feeling they will make some amazing animals.


----------



## hailo (Jun 29, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> your buds will definitely feel the pain when they see that 2nd gen extreme! i'm also getting one of the 2nd gen's; gotta feeling they will make some amazing animals.



these things are going to be nutty, i know its going to blow there minds as he changes


----------



## Honda (Jun 29, 2009)

whats a 2nd gen extreme?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 29, 2009)

Honda said:


> whats a 2nd gen extreme?


2nd gen= second generation. These are the hatchings from blizzard and _____.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 29, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Honda said:
> 
> 
> > whats a 2nd gen extreme?
> ...




blizzard and sugar


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for filling in the name. I wasn't sure if it was sugar or cream. If you only wait 6 months to see who has a larger tegu you better hope yours does not hibernate.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2009)

Lets see, import VS 2nd generation giant, oh thats funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

And guys, thanks for the support, I am doing the best I can and will continue to do so. It is not easy, sometimes I feel like five of me is needed. :roll:


----------



## hailo (Jun 30, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Thanks for filling in the name. I wasn't sure if it was sugar or cream. If you only wait 6 months to see who has a larger tegu you better hope yours does not hibernate.



im gonna try, my intetention is not to have him hybernate. regardless i know im going to win on look alone not to mention there size



VARNYARD said:


> Lets see, import VS 2nd generation giant, oh thats funny. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And guys, thanks for the support, I am doing the best I can and will continue to do so. It is not easy, sometimes I feel like five of me is needed. :roll:



im sure your the proud poppa of what a 150. i stress over making sure i can do all i can for 1. im sure yr kikn a$$


----------

